# 743 with a 8' pusher???



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I have never used a skid to move snow and was wondering if my buddies 743 would push a 8' box? Any help would be appreciated. If not, what model would be minimum for either bobcat or new holland? I am looking to buy one this year.
Thanks


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Can anyone help me?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Drottlawn;866553 said:


> Can anyone help me?


I know I've seen a 743 before, but how big is it? Maybe a 40 HP, 1500# rated machine, about 5000#'s ? If so, it should do fine with an 8' box MOST of the time. Heavy snows you may need to take smaller "bites". I think it's important to have the best tires on that you can afford for the winter also.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't see why not..... that machine weighs close to 4800 lbs.... get some good rubber on it and give it a go.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

really depends, we need some more specs on the 743, they used to make a really old 743 4banger gas engine, that machine well have some trouble with a 8 ft, lets here some specs, then we can help better


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

buckwheat_la;866712 said:


> really depends, we need some more specs on the 743, they used to make a really old 743 4banger gas engine, that machine well have some trouble with a 8 ft, lets here some specs, then we can help better


Not 100% on this, but I dont think the 743 was ever gas..?.(but i do know some models came gas back in the day)......IIRC, my father in laws 743 was the last yr they made em (91 ?) under 40 hp, under 5000lbs, & ROC is around 1300lbs.......I have hired him as a sub to plow for me on several occasions, and I have also ran his machine....It struggled with a 8 ft plow that I used to have....even with dedicated snow tires, an 8ft pusher may be a little much for that machine?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Drottlawn;865315 said:


> what model would be minimum for either bobcat or new holland? I am looking to buy one this year.
> Thanks


I will speak for bobcats because I'm more familiar with them.....but I would recommend a S185 (for an 8ft pusher).... for the $, one of the best SS's ever made, JMO. BTW, yes I have had a couple of these, and yes I have ran a 8ft pusher in front of one. They didn't offer 2 speed in 185's when I bought the ones I had, but now they do


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

snocrete;866758 said:


> Not 100% on this, but I dont think the 743 was ever gas..?.(but i do know some models came gas back in the day)......IIRC, my father in laws 743 was the last yr they made em (91 ?) under 40 hp, under 5000lbs, & ROC is around 1300lbs.......I have hired him as a sub to plow for me on several occasions, and I have also ran his machine....It struggled with a 8 ft plow that I used to have....even with dedicated snow tires, an 8ft pusher may be a little much for that machine?


it was a couple of years ago, but i believe i looked at buying a 1983-84 743, that had a 4 cylinder gas engine (a 2.3 if i remember correctly), i ended up not buying it for the torque reason, was told it would stall out on a regular basis. however the cool part of a gas engine is it well start in the cold


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

if you are looking for a good/cheap machine find yourself a case 1845 C (possibly the best skidsteer ever made)


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

buckwheat_la;866955 said:


> it was a couple of years ago, but i believe i looked at buying a 1983-84 743, that had a 4 cylinder gas engine (a 2.3 if i remember correctly), i ended up not buying it for the torque reason, was told it would stall out on a regular basis. however the cool part of a gas engine is it well start in the cold


743 rarely was gas very rare, now the 742 was, same machine gas engine, alot of time converted to propane.

we still have a gas 742 in our yard for moving things around.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Bruce'sEx;867068 said:


> 743 rarely was gas very rare, now the 742 was, same machine gas engine, alot of time converted to propane.
> 
> we still have a gas 742 in our yard for moving things around.


i stand corrected, it is possible i was looking at a 742 then, let it not be said i can't admit when i may be wrong


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I peronsally think that machine is a little small. I would say 773/s185 same machine would be the route to go. We use S250's with a 8' and 10' box. JMO


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I think the one he has and the one I am looking at have kubota diesels in them. I know they are small, but was hoping they would work. Thanks for the info guys. Needless to say, it sounds like I should save up my money and get a bigger one. I personally like the new hollands better in the summer, but no nothing about the machine in snowy conditions.


----------



## Mustang (Feb 20, 2004)

I just picked up a 6' pusher for my 743. I called bobcat and that is the size that is recommended for that machine. I


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

buckwheat_la;867454 said:


> i stand corrected, it is possible i was looking at a 742 then, let it not be said i can't admit when i may be wrong


We are all wrong. So VERY, VERY wrong!


----------



## AGMI (Nov 26, 2009)

I run 130's with buckets and 8' pushers. 130's I think are the new numbers for the 743's. We have no problem until the heavy stuff comes. You should be fine


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

Im not sure how much smaller a 743 is than a 763, but on our 763 we run an 8' Protech pusher with no problems. If its a huge storm that we cant stay on top of, it sometimes gets switched over to a material bucket just to clear paths, then the pusher gets put back on and takes smaller bites.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Technical specs from Bobcat's site. Just do a 'Find' for the model you are looking for:
http://www.bobcat.com/historical_specs

I studied these things alot since buying a 753. Here is an excerpt from an article I read at www.skidsteerforum.com:

Working on the old style machines:

You have the series, be it 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 etc like 743 is a 7 series machine, 843 is an 8 series machine which is larger and more powerful than the 743.

Then you go the vintage which is the second number. you had a 731 which is older than the 741 then 751, 763. Does that make sense?

Then to get really complicated.... You have the first 2 numbers so thats series and vintage . Then the third number used to be 1 was air cooled, 2 was water cooled petrol, 3 was water cooled diesel. Like the 741 used an air cooled deutz the 742 used a water cooled mitsubishi or ford petrol, 743 used a liquid cooled kubota diesel. This was correct up to the 751 which used a luquid cooled pug diesel!

Just work on the first 2 numbers, series and vintage is your best option. But then you get the G series that a 753 can be newer than a 763 and then the S series!!!! i have no way to work those one out i'm afraid.

I hope at least a little of that made sense, not sure it made total sense to me either


----------

